# Rapsodo launch monitor



## adasko (Dec 12, 2019)

Got for testing Rapsodo mobile launch monitor. It's a great piece of kit for the money it cost, used it for the first time today and the number it gives you looking very accurate. Tried few different clubs.
I'ts a bit of a fiddle to set it up but once that is done it's really easy to use. Flight tracer was very accurate  direction and hight. For people who like to practice at the driving range it could help with dialling the yardage.
The only drawback for me is that you can only used it at the open area radar need at least 30 yards of a ball flight. Unfortunately for me thats a deal breaker as I'm looking something I can use in my garage with the net.
Few screen shoots from the phone


----------



## glynntaylor (Dec 13, 2019)

I also have one of these and setup last night and headed to range.... cannot get it to work proper at night in a range bay! Will try again in the day. Looks an incredible piece of kit though.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 14, 2019)

glynntaylor said:



			I also have one of these and setup last night and headed to range.... cannot get it to work proper at night in a range bay! Will try again in the day. Looks an incredible piece of kit though.
		
Click to expand...

Where did you get it from and what price was it please?


----------



## adasko (Dec 14, 2019)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Where did you get it from and what price was it please?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it's only available in Usa. You can find some on Ebay from America, they go for 400 pounds.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 15, 2019)

OK Thanks.


----------



## glynntaylor (Jan 29, 2020)

FYI mine is for sale on EBay...
with another little one on the way my golf will be taking a side step!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 29, 2020)

Too rich for me. Better option to hire the launch monitor and bay and hit into the screen and use GC Quad


----------



## glynntaylor (Jan 29, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			£310 no bids, reserve not met seems a bit ott for something that’s secondhand
		
Click to expand...

I only put it on an hour ago... give it some time.


----------



## glynntaylor (Jan 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Too rich for me. Better option to hire the launch monitor and bay and hit into the screen and use GC Quad
		
Click to expand...

not everyone has that option, but fair enough homer...


----------



## glynntaylor (Jan 30, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			£310 no bids, reserve not met seems a bit ott for something that’s secondhand
		
Click to expand...

Item Sold!!! Never in Doubt!


----------



## glynntaylor (Jan 30, 2020)

I got £375 which I’m happy about!


----------

